# Stallions in the show ring?



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a friend that often showed his stallion in our WP class. He would use vick's vapor rub on his nose. The stallion was always well mannered and a pleasure to be around.


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

That is very interesting about the vick's vapor rub!! I should try that next year  Thanks that's really neat!


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I was around one stallion years ago that was first or champion every time he was in the ring with one particular rider and a dangerous train wreck (that usually got the gate) with another rider. I realize that there are exceptions and this is a very general answer. However, I think it's more about who is at the wheel than what they are driving.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have never had a problem showing or riding my stallion with mares. He was typically the most well mannered of the horses. I rode in drill team and after I few weeks I was asked when I was going to ride my stallion. I had been riding him every time.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I see absolutely no problem with it so long as the stud has received good training and has someone capable riding him.


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I see absolutely no problem with it so long as the stud has received good training and has someone capable riding him.


This.......

How else does a stallion get "proven"? What do you mean, opinion on stallions in the show ring?


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

ImagineThat, Well I plan on showing my young stud next year. And I was just curious about peoples opinons about stallions showing with geldings and mares. I know they have certain classes strickly for studs, like halter.

I personally don't think I'll have a problem with my boy; but you never know. I just like to see others opinons about studs that's all. 

thanks for everyons opinons, I really want to try the vapor rub on his nose when I start showing. That's super interesting!


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh.. ok. My trainer did the Vick's thing with his old jumper. I can help in covering the smell of mares. I think as long as you know 150% that you have control of your horse, you will be fine.
I had a QH stallion that I took to shows and trail rides... he had the best manners of any of my horses period. If he didn't, he wouldn't have stayed a stallion  Everyone assumed he was a gelding LOL


----------



## Appyfreak (Oct 22, 2010)

A well behaved/trained stallion is no different than any other horse showing. I have seen many mares act worse. Backing up, peeing, ect.

If a stud is NOT behaved, it needs more training, or its balls hacked off if thats just the horses disposition.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Appyfreak said:


> A well behaved/trained stallion is no different than any other horse showing. I have seen many mares act worse. Backing up, peeing, ect.
> 
> If a stud is NOT behaved, it needs more training, or its balls hacked off if thats just the horses disposition.


I agree with the comment re mares. I went on a large trek many years ago and there were two in season mares who took an instant dislike to each other. They squealed and pee'd like crazy and then when the group got to a gate these two mares got too close to each other and ended up having a double barrel fest like you wouldn't believe! They backed up to each other and tried to double barrel each other for about ten minutes, the riders were completely ineffectual and were able to do nothing about it. Hilarious really. On the other hand my friend has a quarter horse stallion he uses for everything, Pepe is as quite as a mouse no matter what the situation.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

I show all my stallions. They are no different then any other horse. They are well trained as and horse should be. Stallions are very common in the shows I show in. It is nothing for my trainer to haul 7 horses and 2-3 of them are stallions maybe one gelding and the rest are mares. No problems at all.


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

If it's a open show then by all means it's fine with me.. But if it's 4-H or there is going to be alot of kids around i don't feel comfortable with it, I own a stud.. But one day My friend was holding a fun Speed show, It had adult classes.. but it was mostly for the young riders. Im 17, and there are very young kids riding there also.. and someone brought a Stallion there.. I didn't even know he was a stud until this.. I was just walking to my trailer on my gelding.. I wasn't even any where close to him.. The guy who had him was talking to someone while he was holding onto him, The horse out of know where ripped right out of his hand and lunged at my gelding teeth showing then decided he was gonna start kicking him.. Nobody got hurt my gelding was okay, really upset but okay. I hadn't even realized he was a stallion till that happened. Im perfectly fine with Stallions at shows.. but if it's more of a kids event then Im kinda iffy on the subject.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have shown many a stallion, and quite prefer them. However, you must have a really good "radar" when riding in company. My disciplines (event/dressage/jump) have me riding alone when under the judge. The warmup rings sure can be a challenge though. While I have good radar, many people are oblivious and will cut right in front of you. Poor stallion.....


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

JumperDak15 said:


> I personally don't think I'll have a problem with my boy; but you never know.


You should know before you ever take the horse to a show if you can control him around a lot of other horses. The chances are if he has ever bred a mare that he will try to go nuts the first time he gets a sniff of one. You need to expose him to the situation before you expect him to perform. You will have to be way more aggressive and "mean" with a stallion than you are probably used to.


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

He's never bred a mare. He's 2 yrs old. He's handled everyday, he has been around mares & doesn't seem to be interested. He's more interested in being petted and being your BFF than anything. He's not a handful at all. I don't plan on keeping him a stud for long though, til next year & that's probably it, unless I decide other wise. He's come to lessons & small local shows with me. He has only spooked once but that was my cat's fault (jumping out of a tree)


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

JumperDak15 said:


> He's never bred a mare. He's 2 yrs old. He's handled everyday, he has been around mares & doesn't seem to be interested. He's more interested in being petted and being your BFF than anything. He's not a handful at all. I don't plan on keeping him a stud for long though, til next year & that's probably it, unless I decide other wise. He's come to lessons & small local shows with me. He has only spooked once but that was my cat's fault (jumping out of a tree)


Why is he still a stallion if you are already planning to geld?
Just a side note... 2 is still a baby. My stallion didn't really know it til he was more like 4. So don't count on his personality now... He could be a totally different horse next year.


----------



## Jenna87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Appyfreak said:


> A well behaved/trained stallion is no different than any other horse showing. I have seen many mares act worse. Backing up, peeing, ect.
> 
> If a stud is NOT behaved, it needs more training, or its balls hacked off if thats just the horses disposition.


Agreed!! I have seen way more crazy misbehaved mares that are way too frisky and agressive in the arena, actually to think of it i havent seen an 'out of control' stud yet! I show my stud and a good majority of the mares scare him by being too agressive! Hes two and still chews and drops to his knees and sometimes right down when hes really submissive.. Now thats embarrassing!! Having a 'manly stud' drop because the girls are scary LOL But i imagine that will all change in the next year or 2..


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Never had a problem. My boy breeds live and still goes to shows.

I find the biggest problem is not with my stud and his handling but everyone else and their handling.

So many people are so careless with their horse and how they handle them that I told my rider to ride my guy as if you are on the road and are in defensive driving mode.

This means than when someone decides to park their horse right under your horse's nose that you don't assume they will move...you move instead. The rider just has to be able to foresee potential problem and move ahead of time so problems don't arise. This is one of the reasons you have to be 18 before you can show a stallion...a matter of having some maturity.


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

ImagineThat said:


> Why is he still a stallion if you are already planning to geld?
> Just a side note... 2 is still a baby. My stallion didn't really know it til he was more like 4. So don't count on his personality now... He could be a totally different horse next year.


Because he needs the growth... He was starved as a baby But he's got nice bloodlines and I do plan on breeding him eventually if he shows promise and does well in shows. He is my horse I can do whatever I like with him I was just curious about everyones opinion on studs in the ring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

JumperDak15 said:


> Because he needs the growth... He was starved as a baby But he's got nice bloodlines and I do plan on breeding him eventually if he shows promise and does well in shows. He is my horse I can do whatever I like with him I was just curious about everyones opinion on studs in the ring.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
No need to get hostile... I didn't criticize you. Just asked a question....

don't plan on keeping him a stud for long though, til next year & that's probably it, unless I decide other wise.

This is why I asked.... You didn't say anything about breeding if he turned out alright. I took it as you were already going to geld him, so wondered why you hadn't already then.


----------



## Katana (Jul 2, 2010)

I Have always taken My Stallion to shows. His first show was as a yearling & he has always behaved well, I think it is unacceptable for them to behave badly & I expect the SAME behaviour from my stallion as I do from any Mare or Gelding. There is a place for stallion/breeding behaviour and the show ring or while being ridden or driven is most certianly NOT the time! With a competant handler Stallions are able to behave pleasingly if they have been well trained and are well handled.


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

yikes snarky much? Anyway, stallions are fine in the show ring, some will like to "drop" in the ring and that's not exactly favorable. However, when shown by someone competant and knows to always be on the defensive and aware of others it is fine. You have to keep your guard up and dicipline any studish manners right aware (fixating on mares for example) and warn people you have a stallion present. The tail ribbon doesn't always work since most people don't have a clue what the colours mean.

You also have to consider the stabling of a stallion at shows. Many mares are in heat at shows and you can't constantly have his nose full of Vicks, so he has to be well mannered in the stalls as well or you won't be welcomed back if he destroys things.

Once you start going to shows your stallions reputation can be enhanced or ruined. It's a gamble so make sure you have excellent training ahead of time before letting him be seen by the public. Bad impressions are hard to overcome.

And in terms of showing him as a stallion....unless he is going to improve the breed, has exceptional conformation and has outstanding performance being a cross (quarter horse x arabian? ) is already a black mark against him. So I'd cut him and show him with the geldings.


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

JumperDak15 said:


> Because he needs the growth...


actually, many veterinarians and breeders concur that gelding a horse leads to more height, whereas gelding late will give you a shorter stockier horse. Testosterone affects growth leading to earlier closure of growth plates in developing bones. 

"Many owners delay gelding their colts until after puberty (around two years), when they have been broken in and perhaps had their first preparation, in the belief that gelding before puberty stunts the growth and hinders development. In fact, the opposite is true!
A rush of testosterone in the colt during puberty is responsible for triggering the closure of the growth plates in the long leg bones. Without this hormonal rush, the early gelded horse's growth plates stay open longer and he therefore may continue to grow taller and develop more than his 'entire' or late gelded peers..."

Stallions may appear taller than geldings but it's mostly their presence.

Oz Horse Racing: A-Z Of Australian Racing

Horse Castration

http://www.horsekeeping.com/horse_health_care/gelding_and_aftercare.htm


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

You know GCSM16 i'm pretty tired of you BS. MY vet said to keep him as a stallion and it's MY horse and I dont need you to tell me anything. You have commented on rude things on all my youtube videos, all my forums, and also judged me. If you know so much about MY colt then maybe keep your mouth shut. I know who you are, maybe stop making it so noticable. Oh yeah forgot to add, you also tried to say that someone else was me. So back off and stop stalking me! 

he is my horse, just like your horse is yours, seriously stop. 

i wasnt being snarky i was stating that hes mine and i can do whatever i like with him, and if i keep hiim as a stud til hes 9 then i do, so shush


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

I don't know what's going on between you two.... but I will say that GCM is correct.... keeping him a stallion will more than likely bulk him up rather than make him grow taller. 
Keeping a horse a stud or gelding them isn't going to make _*that*_ big of a difference in their height.... genetics plays a bigger role in that, along with the fact that the horse is going to be whatever height he is destined to be.
I've known people to keep one a stud a little longer so they *won't* grow taller. For instance a friend of mine kept a pony of hers a stud til he was 4 since he was on the edge of being too tall to measure for a pony card. Her intentions were for keeping him from growing anymore.... But I still don't think either way will affect a horses height. 
I don't know what you mean by "growth".... are you wanting to acheive more height or do you want him to be more stout?


----------



## JumperDak15 (Dec 14, 2009)

Bulkiness is what I want from him. The impressive neck …etc.. I know about the height and etc. I’ve had stallions and many geldings and mares. My family and I used to breed TB’s. I kept my TB a stud til he was 3; I wanted the bulk. He grew like crazy in bulk & height I like my horses to have bulk.

I’ve had to many problems with this GCSM16 person & I’m pretty tired of them. I’d appreciate them not commenting on everything of mine. & thinking that I am a country bumpkin and they also need to stop thinking that they know everything about my horse. (FYI I really don’t plan on breeding him GCSM16, so just cause I keep him as a stud for as long as I want, s*houldn’t concern you*)

*This was a general question*; had nothing to do about my horse at all. Just wanted to start conversation..


He’s got enough height in him, I’m not worried about that. He was starved as a foal & I’m trying to help him over come that & my vet who said keeping him as a stud longer will help him over come the starvation. And it’s really helping. 



So maybe we should all go back to talking about stallions in the show ring, not my little guy cause this really wasn't even about him.


Thanks -


----------



## ImagineThat (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, then that makes more sense. 
I don't know if any of your attitude was towards me at all, but I haven't said one cross thing towards you. 
But I do want to point out, you said *This was a general question*; had nothing to do about my horse at all. Just wanted to start conversation..

When _you_ actually brought up your horse and showing him next year... so you are the one that brought your own horse into this. Yes, he is your horse and you can do what you want. I am the one who wondered why you hadn't gelded already, since you already planned to eventually.... just out of curiosity. When you said he needs the growth, we were just simply telling you it wouldn't make much difference in height.

But we've cleared it all up now, and now realize you are wanting the bulk factor. 
Good luck with your horse.


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

JumperDak15 said:


> (FYI I really don’t plan on breeding him GCSM16, so just cause I keep him as a stud for as long as I want, s*houldn’t concern you*)
> 
> Thanks -


You just said you planned on breeding him


----------



## Josie4251 (Nov 9, 2010)

i had a friend that could ride his stallions any where without anything. the stallions were just trained as so when they had their tack on they were buisness, no screaming, dropping, or even glancing at other horses was permitted and the stallions were good as gold.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If a stallion is well trained, and well behaved in hand and undersaddle, I don't have any objections to them being shown...

However, if he's not, and his handlers can't handle him well, then no he doesn't belong there. 

With a stallion there is no 'greys'...he is either well behaved, or he's not...and that to me, should determine whether he gets shown or not...I have no problems with well behaved stallions, it's the ones that are out of control, or otherwise hard to handle, that bother me...a show scene is stressfull enough let alone having a horse who is obnoxious!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Going back to the ORIGINAL question...

I have no problem with stallions in the show ring or any other horse event as long as they are well-mannered and have an experienced rider on their back.

My cousin had a stud (that actually is the daddy to my horse) that was THE most well-behaved stud you've ever seen. Most people didn't even know he was one until you told them! I had the pleasure to ride him quite a few times. One of the times, I borrowed him for an indoor rodeo when I was rodeo queening for carrying flags and chasing out stock. It was very tight quarters in this smaller indoor arena and he stood between 2 mares the entire night and not one single peep out of him! He was a perfect gentleman and SO fun to ride! My cousin also did western pleasure, halter, and showing with him when he was younger, and now was using him for roping and gaming events and he was getting quite good! Unfortunately, he died in a freak accident last summer. :-( Broke my heart when my cousin told me about Ravie! He found him lying next to the broken gate. Not a scratch on him and no sign of struggle. The best he could assume was that he was running around and playing in his paddock a little too much and somehow hit the gate, flipped over it, and broke his neck instantly. :-(


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

when i rode in Seattle, my trainer had a nice Paso Fino that was a stud. she rode him in all kinds of breed shows and what have you. however... i believe the law there was that no one under the age of 18 could show a stud. Anyone know anything about that?? i seem to remember her telling me i wasn't allowed to show him for her because i was too young. (i was 14 at the time)


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

oxer: yup no one under 18 is supposed to ride or handle stallions at shows (though I'm sure somewhere there is an exception lol).


----------

